# Happy Birthday Chrono!



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono is two years old today. He's still a butthead, but maybe he'll grow out of that by the end of the day.

















For his birthday he got a new dog bed that looks and feels just like leather to go with our leather furniture. It was one of the only beds big enough for his huuggee bum.

















Chrono claiming his bed.









oh look the bed already looks dirty in like 5 seconds

















He also got two bad cuzes, one other cuz, and a blue ball that he pre-played with a week before his birthday because he went snooping in my room and found his birthday presents under my bed!

He also got a brass fursaver collar and brass dog tags.









"I'm so sexy, right mum?"

More pictures to come soon! I'm currently baking chrono a cake shaped like a giant red cuz. It's not going to be easy and I'll probably screw it up. He also gets a special birthday dinner full of his favorites!

Hmm, what a spoiled boy, I just realized I spent more on his birthday than I did on my boyfriend's. Whoops.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday handsome boy! What a lucky dog with all those presents.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy birthday!!
he looks soo mischevious (sp?)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Handsome


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you, Chrono! You are just too handsome, especially with your spiffy new fursaver!











> Quote:Hmm, what a spoiled boy, I just realized I spent more on his birthday than I did on my boyfriend's. Whoops.


Oh my, I totally know how this goes! Seems like it's like this all the time! I just can't resist buying tons of stuff for the dog!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

you hansome devil! Enjoy those presents.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Hes so handsome! I love his new collar and tags, he looks very dignified in his last pic


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Chrono! What a hunk! I want to see a picture of that Cuz-shaped cake!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Lucky boy! Great presents!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

What a handsome young dog!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Chrono!!!!!!
Ths collar and tags are stunning!








Mr. Frodo approves!!!!!








Many more happy birthdays to you all!!!!!

Jess and the Dimock Pack!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KarinHappy birthday, Chrono! What a hunk! I want to see a picture of that Cuz-shaped cake!


The Cuz shaped cake totally didn't work out . I used one of those soccer ball cake pans and made a completely sphereical cake with little cuz feet and horns, but when I applied the fondant for the icing the fondant was so heavy and it just completely crushed the cake. it just looked like bread crumbs on the inside of the fondant. I'm really bummed out.

And for chrono's supper I was going to make him goat cheese with olive oil, garlic and balsamic vinaigrette for an appetizer, and basil and Parmesan orzo pasta with a buffalo tenderloin (done rare ) but somebody ate the tenderloins I had unthawing in the fridge since yesterday. I'm really sad that this didn't work out how I had planned at all.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy birthday, handsome boy. 

I'm sure he's quite happy with his new bed and new toys. LOL that birthday dinner sounds better than what I had tonight (which was pretty good!)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Have a very happy birthday!!!


----------

